# Some pictures of my Tropheus sp. Red "Kachese"



## Crush (Jun 9, 2004)

I figured I'd show some pictures of my tank with 20 F1 Tropheus sp. Red "Kachese" in it... 

Overview:


















T's:













































Tankmates:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice looking tank and fish! How big are the Kacheses? And how long have you had the tretocephalus in there? What size is it, and how is it getting along?


----------



## Crush (Jun 9, 2004)

Afishionado said:


> Nice looking tank and fish! How big are the Kacheses? And how long have you had the tretocephalus in there? What size is it, and how is it getting along?


Thanks 

The Kachese are about 8-9 cm now (the biggest ones). The smallest are about 6 cm.

The tret has been in there for about seven months. He's about 7 cm long. He basically rules the tank, but only occasionally enforces that rule. The Tropheus do their usual thing and once in a while the Tret just barges in and scatters them. He's a great way to keep the alpha Tropheus male from completely dominating the tank. And the difference in shape and colour between the Tropheus and the Tret looks great.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

What type of Neolamprologus is that in (http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/4421/pict4445df2.jpg) and what type of of Julidochromis is that in (http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/1995/pict4446dy5.jpg)?


----------



## Crush (Jun 9, 2004)

This one's a Neolamprologus buescheri "Kachese"









This is a Julidochromis regani "Kachese"









I figured I'd keep it as local as possible for this tank...


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Kachese biotope eh?


----------

